# Teaching in Australia



## Celine (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, 

This topic must have been posted many times but I haven't found any answers yet.
I am applying for universities in Europe (Scotland and Ireland) in order to start next year. However I am still unsure about the subjects I should choose since I might want to come back later in Australia. Do you think teaching my native tongue would be handy? i was considering going further with languages. ..
From what the French Ambassady wrote on its website, it doesn't sound like it would be possible to come back as a teacher?

Should I then consider doing an undergraduate degree in Europe and then come back to get a diploma of education? Would it help? 

Thank you for your help, 
Celine


----------

